# I think I just creamed my coffee...



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

Check this out for some dreaming.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6392&item=2441046675

Oh to be rich....damn fine automobile....

I know I already posted this in the Skyline forum, but everyone needs a little cream in their lives....I did see a gorgeous white R32 GTR in the White Marsh, MD area. I checked it out and yes it was real.


----------



## S13Nissan240SX (Sep 23, 2002)

Wow, that's pretty smooth. Does anyone have an idea what it's actually worth? 68K, is that resonable?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah, but it's around another 20k in paperwork and fees to bring it here... that issue has been discussed countless times...

I forgot the name of the company, but they do nothing but import skylines... their website has all the info...

someone help me out with the name.. ugh


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i've seen cooler ones


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> yeah, but it's around another 20k in paperwork and fees to bring it here... that issue has been discussed countless times...
> 
> I forgot the name of the company, but they do nothing but import skylines... their website has all the info...
> 
> someone help me out with the name.. ugh


MotorEx?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

me = stupid

I was thinkin MotorEx, but when I went to MotorEx.com it wasn't what i thought it was so I didn't want to say MotorEx, then I google'd MotorEx and sure enough...

www.MotorEx.net


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

there's actually a few others that import skylines and such and are more than often cheaper than motorex. just do a search for skyline importers or something along those lines. i searched this plenty of times before waiting for somebody to hand me lots of money  stil waiting tho.....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

RB motoring


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i posted a link in the skyline one, and the r33 gtr they had was 80k...way more than that and for an older car...but...good i guess so u dont go through legal shiet...mayb.


----------

